# Shrimp Heaven -- Lots of Pictures!!!



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been acquiring some shrimps for a while now. I thought I should share some of the pictures:

*OEBT*

















*CRS*

















*Black Tiger*


















*Panda*

















*Tangerine Tiger*


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow is right! What are they eating in the first and 2nd pictures?


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, you two.



h4n said:


> Wow is right! What are they eating in the first and 2nd pictures?


That's just plain spinach.


----------



## AQUANZ (Apr 30, 2011)

Are the shrimp easy to breed? do those varieties breed in full freshwater? the ones I have here in NZ need a higher salinity level to breed and is quite difficult to replicate spwawning conditions.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

AQUANZ said:


> Are the shrimp easy to breed? do those varieties breed in full freshwater? the ones I have here in NZ need a higher salinity level to breed and is quite difficult to replicate spwawning conditions.


The Panda (BKK) shrimps are very difficult to breed. Mine actually died before I could do anything with it. The other ones are fairly easy, given that the water conditions are good.


----------



## jessezm (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## wHeEzO (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice pics!  Do you take pics too or does Nick hog the camera?


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

He does all the pics taking, I just take the credit for it


----------



## madness (Aug 14, 2011)

XMX said:


> He does all the pics taking, I just take the credit for it


As soon as I saw the first photo I thought "Hey! Somebody stole Nick's photos" but then I remembered that his significant other posted over here so I scrolled down to see this post.

I do love the Tangerine Tiger photos. With a cheap point and shoot I can't get mine to look like anything other than an orange blob.

How do you feel about the behavior of the TTs? Aggressive, entertaining, boring, etc.?


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

madness said:


> As soon as I saw the first photo I thought "Hey! Somebody stole Nick's photos" but then I remembered that his significant other posted over here so I scrolled down to see this post.
> 
> I do love the Tangerine Tiger photos. With a cheap point and shoot I can't get mine to look like anything other than an orange blob.
> 
> How do you feel about the behavior of the TTs? Aggressive, entertaining, boring, etc.?


The TTs aren't as active as the OEBT. I think they aren't as aggressive as the OEBT as well.

I really like the TT photos as well. Especially, the one with the TTs and OEBT.


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol, I though the same thing that these photos looked familiar. As always amazing pics


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 15, 2011)

Those Tangerine Tigers look amazing! All your pictures are gorgeous. I wish I could take pictures like that. How hardy are the Tangerine Tigers?


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

jemminnifener said:


> Those Tangerine Tigers look amazing! All your pictures are gorgeous. I wish I could take pictures like that. How hardy are the Tangerine Tigers?


Thanks for the kind words. The adults are doing well. However, the babies keep disappearing


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow. If only the pictures came to life lol. Now I got the shrimp wanting bug after seeing these pics. Awesome looking shrimp


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

MochaLatte said:


> Wow. If only the pictures came to life lol. Now I got the shrimp wanting bug after seeing these pics. Awesome looking shrimp


Wait until you see the stuff I am getting by the end of the week  I'll post up some pictures.


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

If you don't mind answering this question...where do you get your shrimp from?


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

The ones in the pictures are from local hobbyist. The ones coming at the end of the week are being legally imported from overseas.


----------



## izit (Nov 30, 2011)

wow, super nice,


----------



## madness (Aug 14, 2011)

The new shrimp are actually more amazing looking than I had expected. The K14s are a fascinating looking high grade CRS and the Red Tigers are really awesome looking.

Hopefully this thread will get update in future with some of Nick's pics of the new shrimp.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow very nice shrimp!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.139302,-77.700311


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

madness said:


> The new shrimp are actually more amazing looking than I had expected. The K14s are a fascinating looking high grade CRS and the Red Tigers are really awesome looking.
> 
> Hopefully this thread will get update in future with some of Nick's pics of the new shrimp.


How did you know? 

Here's a few pictures of the new shrimps:

German K14:









High Grade Black Tiger Orange Eyes (BTOE):









Red Tiger:


----------



## TactusMortus (Oct 20, 2011)

XMX said:


> How did you know?
> 
> Here's a few pictures of the new shrimps:
> 
> ...


Awesome new shrimp!


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Tactus!


----------



## skygb000 (Oct 1, 2011)

your German K14 is amazing!


----------



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

I love your shrimp..


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

*Time for an update!!!

Here's a few more pictures of my new shrimps:*

*Shadow Panda:*


















*Wine Red:*









*White Crystal Bee:*









*Berried Black Tiger:*









*Berried Red Tiger:*









*Orange Sunkist:*


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful yet again! The shadow panda is really something.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

jemminnifener said:


> Beautiful yet again! The shadow panda is really something.


Thanks. I really like the shadow panda too.


----------



## madness (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice to see a great pic of the Orange Sunkist Sakura.

Hopefully your berried shrimp and whatever local people get berried ones will have luck breeding them.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks madness. These are neos so they shouldn't be too hard to breed.


----------



## madehtsobi (Jan 16, 2012)

your shrimps are AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

madehtsobi said:


> your shrimps are AWESOME!!!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

wow!! I havent been on here in about 9 months! I can see Ive been missing A lot!


----------



## skygb000 (Oct 1, 2011)

man i'm so jealous!!!
awesome shrimps


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Update time!

*Videos:*

 OEBT and BTOE Swarm

Taiwan Bees, K14s, and Super Red Crystals

*Pictures:*

*Super Red Crystals*

















*K14*









*Snow White*









*BTOE*









*BKK*









*OEBT*









*Group of Taiwan bee*









*Blue Blot*









*Red Tiger*









Enjoy!!!


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

super nice shrimps!
can you list the type of substrates that you use in you shrimp tank? thanks..


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

flowerfishs said:


> super nice shrimps!
> can you list the type of substrates that you use in you shrimp tank? thanks..


That's Akadama.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely photos :^)


----------



## vamountainbird (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice shrimp and great photos,do you sell any of them?


----------



## mangisda (Feb 3, 2010)

Your shrimp collection is insane!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Absolutley wonderful.
If you ever sell any of those OEBTs give me a PM.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, everyone.

@Newt - I'll let you know.


----------



## the_rahul_009 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh my god. Such an awesome collection


----------

